# TiVo Stream



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

I have only had the TiVo Stream for a short period of time, but I am already disappointed by many of the same things that people have pointed out here. Specifically, if I want to watch my local TV channels out of home on a computer, I should be able to do so. Since it is already able to do that on the Android app, why not have it on the computer viewing option, too?

Like others have suggested, I might just get a newer Slingbox and connect that to my TiVo. It won't take care of all of my issues, but it might help with some of them. Does anybody happen to know if Slingbox will be able to control a TiVo Roamio OTA with the correct remote control codes?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes. Slingbox can control any IR device.


----------

